# [Brazilian NR] 3x3 BLD 42.72 Gabriel Dechichi



## Gabriel Dechichi (Jun 17, 2013)

Memo was ok, resolution was baad...






I don't really remember the cube now, but by the video I'm pretty sure it's a 8/10''


----------



## Ollie (Jun 17, 2013)

Reconstruction? It didn't seem too bad to me! And nice solve


----------



## Gabriel Dechichi (Jun 17, 2013)

I'll ask the delegate for the scramble, by seeing the video I remember pretty much all the solve, but I want to be sure before...


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 19, 2013)

Great solve! You've improved fast.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jun 19, 2013)

Reconstructions please?


----------

